
A Tale of Drastic Signup Form Field Elimination - koliber
https://medium.com/@signupper/how-low-can-she-go-a-tale-of-drastic-signup-form-field-elimination-9d44623dd29b#.rzqbmx13b
======
tomcam
tl;dr: You can get rid of pretty much everything except email. Even remove the
password requirement because most users don't return. We did something like
this ages ago and it was quite successful, although I am not legally brave
enough to omit the password requirement.

